# Superthrive Question



## computer07 (Nov 3, 2008)

I used superthrive on my flowering outdoor plant and it says nothing about what is in it.  Im wondering if i can also use my 12-55-12 ferts also while on superthrive?


----------



## lyfr (Nov 3, 2008)

I wouldn't use superthrive in flower.JMO   12-55-12 sounds good..what kind?  How many weeks in?  I would go with lower nitrogen if I was more than a couple weeks in flower.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 3, 2008)

xx


----------



## jb247 (Nov 3, 2008)

I believe that superthrive is mainly Vitamin B...no ferts at all...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 3, 2008)

imo superthrive is hub bub. ive used on couple plants & couple w/o last grow through whole veg & saw no diff. save ur $7.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 4, 2008)

*I bought it and used it once on a dying seedling, it worked alright. Nothing regular nutes can't do. It smelled like miracle grow to me, I'd stay away from it.*


----------



## Hick (Nov 4, 2008)

..._"SNAKE OIL"_...


hxxp://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/balcony/msg070045533123.html


> As for Superthrive, two Ph.Ds I studied under both referred to it as "snake oil" coincidentally. One mentioned that independent lab analysis was done on the product at different times by different labs and the ingredients were not even consistent. Also mentioned was that iron and other micronutrients were sometimes added and sometimes not - depending on the batch. There were other problems with mixing ingredients together that would disintegrate each other's compounds on contact. I cannot say any of this is true or not true, since I didn't pursue the matter.
> 
> The problem with adding mineral nutrients is that any excess of one element will create deficiencies in others; they bind together into insoluble complexes that the roots cannot absorb. So if you fertilise, and this product says it is no substitute for fertilisers, you could create problems. If the pH of the soil or potting medium drops too low, foliage will show nasty toxicity symptoms.
> 
> As I said, I had no interest in this product at the time of these lectures to get the specifics on this research. But Superthrive does not seem to have any credibility in the scientific community from what I can find, only believers. But why should it? "Mystery potion", as I call it, does not list the ingredients that would bind the company to state inspection and product validation.



hxxp://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/fig/msg031955499481.html


> The question of the value of Superthrive as a miracle tonic for plants is often bandied about in horticultural circles. Several years ago, after reading claims that range from "I put it on and my plant, which had never bloomed, was in full bloom the next day" to "It was dead - I put Superthrive on it and the next day it was alive and beautiful, growing better than it ever had before", I decided to find out for myself. If you look for information on the net, you&#8217;ll find the manufacturer&#8217;s claims and anecdotal observations, totally lacking in anything that resembles anything like a control. Though my experiments were far from scientific, I tried to keep some loose controls in place so that I could make a fair judgment of its value, based my own observations. Here is what I did, what I found, and the conclusions I made about my use of Superthrive.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 4, 2008)

I wouldn't buy it again, but I already bought it and just add one drop at a time.  Whether it does anything or not, I have no idea, but I have it, so I use it.  I won't be buying it again, when it runs out (if that is in my lifetime).


----------

